# Standard Poodle Breeder Suggestions around Calgary, AB



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello I am looking for standard poodle breeders in and around the Calgary area. Our preference is white, Dark red, and cream.
I have taken a look at Epique Poodles. Has anyone purchased a puppy from them? 

Epique Standard Poodles - #3366FF 

Here are some other sites that I have stumbled upon, please leave me your opinions and recommendations

Available
Edencourt Kennels - | Breeder of Standard Poodles & Miniature SchnauzersEdencourt Kennels | | Breeder of Standard Poodles & Miniature Schnauzers
Seransil Standard Poodles Contact Us
Testimonials - Cantope Standard Poodles
Khalsa Permanent Registered Kennels - CKC Standard Poodle Breeder of Canadian Champion Standard Poodles. Standard Poodle Puppies For Sale, Williams Lake, British Columbia, Canada
Standard Poodles

Thank you


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The Poodle world many sides, from good to bad. And this is a public forum. Please be careful about what you say about breeders.

Dog-breeding brouhaha leads to hefty court award | Montreal Gazette


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Countryboy, don't you think it's perfectly acceptable to talk about PERSONAL experiences with breeders? Just not hearsay. 

I don't have any experience with those breeders you listed, Dina, but from the websites they look very impressive.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Countryboy, don't you think it's perfectly acceptable to talk about PERSONAL experiences with breeders? Just not hearsay.


Oh, of course I do. And I have a great personal relationship with one of the breeders mentioned in the OP. I could write a glowing testimonial for Diane and Cantope. Just me bein' me tho I guess, I'm not one to 'talk up' anyone.

'Sides, the poster was looking for breeders near Calgary and I don't know any. But I've already said in another thread that Itzaclip and vtomblin have Standards, and are from AB. They probably haven't seen the thread and perhaps the OP doesn't know that she could send them a PM to alert them.

Or perhaps I've simply hijacked Dina's thread with a very subtle jab at some of the nastiness I see in the Poodle world. And questions about breeders are often a start to that... unfortunately.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Countryboy said:


> Oh, of course I do. And I have a great personal relationship with one of the breeders mentioned in the OP. I could write a glowing testimonial for Diane and Cantope. Just me bein' me tho I guess, I'm not one to 'talk up' anyone.
> 
> 'Sides, the poster was looking for breeders near Calgary and I don't know any. But I've already said in another thread that Itzaclip and vtomblin have Standards, and are from AB. They probably haven't seen the thread and perhaps the OP doesn't know that she could send them a PM to alert them.
> 
> Or perhaps I've simply hijacked Dina's thread with a very subtle jab at some of the nastiness I see in the Poodle world. And questions about breeders are often a start to that... unfortunately.


Its okay I understand i am just looking to see what people think of these breeders and their opinions. Of course people will say the good and the bad, but i am looking for a true quality breeder. I have looked into Itzaclip but i didn't find any results other than a groomer.. and i have sent a email to vtombil about info and some questions 
i do appreciate the responses though.

From ready some other threads i have read some people review and give there opinions and just state some red flags that you should keep an eye for, and that is sort of what i am looking for.

thank you both


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good thread tho. You got lots of good advice on raising a puppy but not on finding one. So this will be your breeder thread.  lol

I'll start first with what the girls will surely tell you. We tend to be wary of breeders who also have other breeds. So the one with the Shelties might be a good breeder, or maybe too tied up to invest show and trial time with two breeds. IMO, one is enuf to concentrate on.

I love the Edmonton breeder with foster pups available! THATS the best way to get involved with Poodles. But too far for you for that scenario. 

The others?? I don't know. It's possible that Arreau or TLP or another ON breeder would know of them, but they'd probably never attend the same shows.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have seen some Edencourt dogs and they seem very nice. Seransil- two thumbs up- Evelyn AND her dogs! There are a couple on your list I would not touch with a ten foot pole. Just use your head and do your due diligence.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

I am glad to here that  
May i know which ones? Or at least why?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I've looked into a couple of the breeders on your list, another one close to Calgary is Crytalton/Carol Graham who seems very involved in showing and has nice dogs. I have personal experience with one breeder on your list (some good/some not so good), if you're interested you can pm me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Two thumbs up on Crystalton! They have a good number of remarkable dogs. Graydon...O.M.G.! What a glorious hunk. I believe her was the #1 show dog all breeds last year or the year before.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dina said:


> I have looked into Itzaclip but i didn't find any results other than a groomer..


You found the right Itzaclip. She has two beautiful Spoos. Itzaclip is a member here and her groom talent is known and respected in both our countries. She's also super helpful to those of us who groom our own Poodles . Itza isn't on here all that often, and hopefully you'll be able to catch her one day when she's here, because she might have breeder referrals for you.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I just put down a deposit for a show pup from Crystalton. Carol has been great so far to deal with, her dogs are beautiful, and she been very honest about everything including any health issues she has seen in her lines and how she would like to improve her dogs. I'm very looking forward to working with her!


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

Vetset Poodles litters is here in Edmonton (Sherwood Park). She has an excellent reputation and one of her bitches won Westminster Best of Breed in 2012. She is a vet as well and I had a long conversation with her when I was first looking. Very knowledgeable and generous with her time.


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

I would also recommend Seransil Poodles. Evelyn Sera is a reputable breeder. I have personally met her dogs and they are quality. She health tests and her Poodles do well both in Conformation and Agility.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

ososmart said:


> I would also recommend Seransil Poodles. Evelyn Sera is a reputable breeder. I have personally met her dogs and they are quality. She health tests and her Poodles do well both in Conformation and Agility.


That is breeder of both my kids. My silver boy is 11 months old, his silver beige sister is already finished her title and other silver beige littermate is close behind. They will be at camrose show Easter weekend. 









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

